# Keyboard layout problem



## phreud (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi.

I'm having some trouble getting my keyboard (Swedish pc105) set up correctly in X.

I have the following section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"
[INDENT]Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "keyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "se"[/INDENT]
EndSection
```

After starting X I still don't get the correct layout. If I do `% setxkbmap se` everything works though.

The wierd thing is that /var/log/Xorg.0.log reports:


```
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
```

It seems it doesn't pick the XkbLayout I've entered in xorg.conf. I made sure it uses the correct conf file as is states further up in the log file:

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```

Any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8620&highlight=setxkbmap


----------



## phreud (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks! Worked like a charm. I used the x11-input.fdi file suggested.

Sometimes it's better to do a forum search than spending 4 hours googling :r


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

Funny thing about this is that difference in thread titles was only 1 character. lol


----------

